# Snak Shak



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, I was at Petsmart today buying a new Flying Saucer wheel for my lil hedgie, and I saw this thing called a 'Snak shak'. It say's it's edible and what not for a guinnea pig and rabbit. I just liked the way it looked and thought it'd make a nice cozy little home for my little guy's cage. Can ya'll look at it and see if it would be okay for him. I'm just worried about it being toxic or not good for my little guy and wouldn't want to give him something that could be harmful if he ate. :shock: Thanks!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753530
that's the link to show you what I'm talking about.
I figured it might be helpful


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Someone else had a picture of their cages and had one of these in the cage. Nancy said that they're not very safe for hedgies because the straw roofs could poke and injure eyes. Plus, I don't think they'd eat it, they don't chew wood like rodents do.


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

I had two of them but do to Nancy saying that the straw could poke their eyes out I took them back and got igloos. I didnt want to take the chance on them hurting themselves.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd also worry about the edible part of it. Made with alfalfa and honey. I'd worry that with the warmer temperatures, the sides would start getting sticky. That would be my assumption anyways, I'm not sure if it'd actually do that or not.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if they get sticky or not. I don't think so. My daughter had one for her chins, might have been the bunny, and I never heard her mention any problems in the heat. 

A few years ago someone posted about one that their hedgehog had licked licked licked and cut their tongue on it.


----------

